# converting a large plastic pond into a mountain



## LOST AND CONFUSED (Mar 7, 2008)

I just finished my new track layout outside and removed my ponds they were attracting bugs and rusting my track. I hate to throw away a 90 gallon pond so I am trying to convert to a nice mountain. I want to put in fake grass and trees but I need to find a way to attach them to the sides .I was thinking screen as a base but tried caulking and it wont hold so if anyone here has any ideas please write in and thank you in advance for any advise


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Rusting track... sounds like Bachmann's stuff... toss it. It's not very good outdoors. It's one of those 'sooner or later' it will be replaced kind of deals and will be easier to do it now before everything gets scenicked in. Rain will rust that track. 

Burlap sacks soaked in concrete and layered over your form, thick enough and you might be able to walk on it. One layer should provide the tooth you need. 
or drill holes in it and attach stuff that way. 

John


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree, I think it was your track, not your pond. 

Here's what I'd do: (Warning, I'm a brat.) 

1. Dig a pretty big hole. 
2. Put your plastic pond in the hole. 
3. Use the dirt you dug out to make a hill beside the pond. Not right there, but a little ways back. 
4. Build a mountain with John's burlap technique (or any of a number) behind the hill. 
5. Get some pond liner plastic or rubber (whatever) and make a stream from the mountain, down the hill, to the pond. 
6. Put in a circulating pump. 
7. Fill pond with water. 
8. Place brass, aluminum or stainless track strategically. 
9. Fill in with decorative plants, buildings, figures and such.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, yes:

And if you want to make a mountain out of a molehill, you've come to the right place


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 27 Aug 2010 06:28 PM 
Oh, yes:

And if you want to make a mountain out of a molehill, you've come to the right place









That reminded me on this PDF file in the Buildersblog section here on MyLargeScale: Making Molehills look like Mountains
Some very good reading for all, including the Lost and Confused ;-)


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 28 Aug 2010 12:03 PM 
Posted By Torby on 27 Aug 2010 06:28 PM 
Oh, yes:

And if you want to make a mountain out of a molehill, you've come to the right place









That reminded me on this PDF file in the Buildersblog section here on MyLargeScale: Making Molehills look like Mountains
Some very good reading for all, including the Lost and Confused ;-) 


Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it.


Best,
TJ


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it. 
  
Best, 
TJ 

I sure did TJ! Very interesting and informative. I have printed it and filed it in a folder I have with all sort of info on garden railroading. Sort of a hand-book. 
So thank you for writing/sharing that article!! 

Paul


----------

